# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Bán vé tham quan singapore giá rẻ + vé tour giá rẻ

## suffers95

Hiện tại bên mình có bán vé USS, và các loại vé tham quan tại Singapore giá rẻ. Tất cả các giao dịch đều online để giúp tiện lợi cho các bạn ( hoặc bạn có thể đến trực tiếp shop để mua). Liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay ( thông qua FB hoặc gửi email đến chúng tôi qua
Website đặt mua: http://greatworldsg.com/multiple-purchase (các bạn mua trực tiếp từ web và nhận eticket qua email luôn ạ!)
Email: admin@greatworldsg.com
www.facebook.com/greatworldsg
Phone Singapore: (Whatsapp) +6598521485
Please "Like" and share Facebook Page #greatworldsg #greatworldsgvn #singapore #travel

----------

